# Ipad mini



## fripouillette (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'ai l'intention de faire l'acquisition d'un ipad mini, j'en avais vu un sur le bon coin, mais la personne me dit qu'on ne peut pas mettre de nano sim dans un ipad mini 3G (le modèle à 339 euros) est ce vrai?
Et me conseillez vous de l'acheter sur le bon coin? J'hésite.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

Pour la puce, il me semble bien que si, c'est la nanosim, regarde sur le site d'Apple.

Quant à l'achat du bon coin... tout depend le prix, mais si c'est pour gagner 20 ou 30... autant le prendre neuf à l'Apple Store, si il est abimé en sortant de la boite tu peux le changer direct (ça m'est arrivé) et tu as 14j pour changer d'avis !


----------



## Ealdu (21 Janvier 2013)

C'est bien une nano sim pour l'iPad min. 

Effectivement fait très attention sur le bon coin. Le mini vient juste de sortir et encore difficile à trouver. Le prix ne peut être que faiblement diminué ou alors ... Arnaque!


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2013)

Tu ne peux pas mettre de carte sim quelle qu'elle soit dans le modèle d'Ipad mini à 339 tout simplement car le modèle à 339 euros n'est pas cellular.

S'il évoque la 3G, c'est de l'arnaque.


----------

